# flourocarbon or mono, does it really make that big a difference



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

Well I am sitting in N. Alabama wishing it was warmer and I was fishing. And so I start looking at what I will need this spring. I usually use mono leader for trolling and bottom fishing but I read where flouro is suppose to be less visible than mono. So, my question is, does it really make a big difference and is it worth the extra cost? Or is it just personal preference? I usually use about a 50# mono leader for bottom fishing w/ 80 # braid line, and50# mono leader with 20-30# mono trolling (except for king). Both ways with about 8' of leader. Does this sound reasonable? 

thanks for any help in advance,

Greg


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sometimes when Snapper get lockjaw I use fluoro, but a Grouper could give a hoot less. So my take is it will depend on what you are targeting.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

80-130lb mono for grouper and AJs. 30lb flouro for snapper. 10-20lb flouro for inshore species or in the surf


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I agree with previous post depends on target species. Any snapper(red,mangrove) I use fluoro, I use braided line with fluoro leaderwith any lure I fish i.e. casting jigs to cobia, jigging tuna, ajs, grouper and topwater poppers. I use mono with bottom rigs for ajs and grouper.

Last year the mangrove snapper wouldn't hit unless you used light fluoro and small hooksthey get finicky sometimes. Many times a larger fish won't hit large fluoro i.e. 60-100# test and I scale back until I get better quality fish especially snapper.

So yes fluoro makes a huge difference with certain species.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

flouro all the way all the time, no question


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey OB do you realize how many fish were caught over the years, before the use of fluoro? I have caught grouper on wire so it is over kill and too darn expensive.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Flourocarbon is less visible and more durable. I use it sometimes.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Flouro all the time every where, knots dont slip, more abrasive , less memory . Dont leave it to chance if the fish can see the leader. Go invisable all the time.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Mono has been around longer than I have. First was braid...and millions of sportsmen caught fish. Then along came mono and even more fish were caught. Now comes along flouro and we always have this discussion as to which is better, is it worth the cost difference. Well with the cost of EVERYTHING we buy to fish with...is flouro really that much more? My best (largest) catch was a 9.9' shark with not wire but flouro....would of mono stayed the course? I don't know, so that is why I buy flouro...I don't want to question myself with...If I'd had flouro on instead of mono, would it of made any difference? I don't know, I don't really care I just do it.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE fishing line.. I personally will not spend the money on flouro-carbon. Benn fishing before with my friend . He likes flouro ,Ilike mono. Many times we have fished side side with both. The flouro has yet to out fish the mono. We only fish offshore. We have caught some big sharks on mono many 10footers while grouper fishing. Circle hook will get em in tyhe side of the mouth 99% of the time. For the most part it is a matter of personal perference.. I think flouoro chaffs more easily than mono. Just my opinion.. Line is like anything else. Find what works for you. The mono quits cacthing fish for me then I'll try something else.Like Isaid I mainly fish offshore. Hope this helps you out. Many different responses , matter of what works for you.


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Lobsterman,

yes I realize how many fish were caught before flouro, but then a lot of fish were caught before fishing rods and reels too. I find that the flouro encourages more bites because the bait looks more natural. it also hold up better with small nicks and cuts from fish teeth than the mono does IMOP. I like a long flouro leader, 6-10' bottom fishing or tuna fishing. But tha's just me. You like mono, I'm good iwth that.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

OB: You got me all wrong, I use fluoro when the bite calls for something different but I usually use mono just because of the added cost involved. I haven't seen the increased catch outweighing the cost effectiveness for offshore bottom fishing. I do however use it inshore and on pesky snapper when I target them, which is rarely. I don't like the taste so I try to avoid them unless I have someone on board that just can't live without them. I don't fault anyone for using fluoro, but I don't see that much difference especially with grouper.


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

Last year someone posted a web site URL where you could get flouro at a significantly lower price than what you buy in the stores. Does anyone have that link?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i fish offshore and like to use flo-cardon. i think it is more resistant when rubbing agaist gill plates and sharp tails. but if i don't use it i will use a mono leader that is at least 60 or 80 pounds and that works to. what ever works for you. i don't use wire unless toothy criters are around cutting me off. fish on!

scot


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

I always use clear mono over fluro. For certain fish it makes a difference (such as snapper), but I dont use it offshore. Fluro is just way too expensive for me, especially in heavierlineclasses,and I havent really noticed much of a difference between fluro and mono in most situations.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

For those of you that like to use flourocarbon and are cheap like me, try Berkley Vanish. You can get 300yard (might be 350y) spools for $20-$25 up to 40lbs. I know a lot of people dont like the stuff but I have been using it for a couple years now with great success.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

im a believer in flouro, but like most of the members have already mentioned, its pricey. i use it just as leader material, with a simple mono to mono knot. the leader length depends on the target species. i like flouro for abrasion resistence ie, gill rakes, tail wraps and structure.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

A neighbor and I were fishing at one of the reef balls once and I

experimented with mono vs fluoro and there was a very noticeable

difference in hookup rate with the fluoro. The only time I don't

use fluoro is when I am fishing for white trout at 3MB. Grouper

and trout just don't care.


----------



## Scabs (Oct 30, 2007)

I fish all flouro leaders. I want no excuse for failure!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I use both depending on the situation. I always use flouro for bottom fishing. Not that a red snapper won't hit a mono leaderbut i firmly believe and have proven time and time again that when fished next to someone using mono leaders, flouro gets the nod ten fold and definitely increases the chances with black snapper, scampand other moreline shyfeeders. If we're fishing big AJs or larger grouper than we use 80-150 mono as it is usually sufficient to get the bites. For trolling I very rarely use flouro. I have yet to see a difference in the amount of strikes we get. One exception to this is when we are targeting tuna around the rigs, then our ballyhoo and smaller lures are rigged on 80-130 flouro. Inshore its either leaders of 8-20 flouro or straight 6-10 mono. Of course with any type of fishing there are always adjustments to be made depending on the behavior of the species targeted and I always try to use the heaviest leader possible and scale down only if necessary.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I've stopped using flouro pretty much altogether.

I'll still break it out on the light stuff for trout every now and then, but I stopped using it offshore. It is too expensive and I found the heavier flouro's are harder to tie when you are decking for 15 people and have to tie knots on the fly.

I agree that it does get more bites when the fish are finicky and it is more abrasion resistant than mono, but it was slowing me down when I was decking on charters (plus the extra $$$ to buy it).


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll always back flouro, but like native said for chartering and tying, the heavier flouro is a lot harder to work with. I crimp my heavier leaders from 80 on up but i have more time to prepare and don't have 20 people breaking off 200 bucks in flouro a day.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

for bottom fishing applications, i like clear mono for both snapper/trigger rigs as well as amberjack. however, for live baiting grouper, i like 60# flouro. for whatever reason, those grouper seem to prefer flouro over mono.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

> *recess (12/27/2008)*Flouro all the time every where, knots dont slip, more abrasive , less memory . Dont leave it to chance if the fish can see the leader. Go invisable all the time.


+1

+1

+1


----------

